# SW? FW? Or both?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys! 

I wasnt sure where to put this but I kinda wanted to see what everyone was keeping lately. lloyd brought it up tonight so i thought i would do a poll


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

freshwater only =P

i sure would like to start a small sw tank but gee... sure looks pricey. for the price of one really nice sw fish i can get a bajillion pretty nice fw fish almost.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Mostly fresh.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

all salt now  happily converted


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Volume-wise, mostly fresh.

$ invested (now and in the future) - Marine. By a long shot.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Freshwater only at the moment.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhh its neat seeing the numbers now. 

I am both, figured you guys knew that. Mostly freshwater thou.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Volume-wise, mostly fresh.
> 
> $ invested (now and in the future) - Marine. By a long shot.


How far are you willing to go? A new tank every year ??


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

*Saltwater addict.*

 Reef addicted here SW.

All 10 tanks!

Cheers,LJ


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

SW only for the last 5 years. Ease of SW, I will never go back to FW. Yes more $$$ but IMO nicer to look at and the fun of looking for new hitchhikers just wasn't there in FW.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

I find FW more interesting to look at, pretty much most reef tanks look the same, unless they are big enough to get into the really interesting fish.

I enjoy aquascaping as much as livestock, theres no comparison with the limitless options in FW.

No disrespect intended for SW, I just like the challenge.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't like the taste of my hands after scaping a SW tank (too salty), which is why I only have FW.

I may try a SW tank sometime in the future, but not right now. Too many other things to work on with FW still!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

redclove said:


> I find FW more interesting to look at, pretty much most reef tanks look the same, unless they are big enough to get into the really interesting fish.
> 
> I enjoy aquascaping as much as livestock, theres no comparison with the limitless options in FW.
> 
> No disrespect intended for SW, I just like the challenge.


I think there's so much more options for scaping with SW reef tanks. And the colours. THE COLOURS!!!

I think there's so much more to see with SW. Way more microfauna, way more movement, more shapes, more diversity.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I think there's so much more options for scaping with SW reef tanks. And the colours. THE COLOURS!!!
> 
> I think there's so much more to see with SW. Way more microfauna, way more movement, more shapes, more diversity.


I hear ya. I guess what's apparent is that they both satisfy a nice unique satisfaction. I see myself trying out the SW one day. but not out of complaint of FW, just to add to the experience, for the full story of fishkeeping.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

redclove said:


> I hear ya. I guess what's apparent is that they both satisfy a nice unique satisfaction. I see myself trying out the SW one day. but not out of complaint of FW, just to add to the experience, for the full story of fishkeeping.


I totally agree; I still think a nice low tech FW planted holds a special place for me. In fact, one lives on top of our dresser.

They're both entirely different games; doing both really gives a nice round experience in aquarium keeping.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

Currently have only my 55 gallon saltwater after converting my 90g to freshwater. Now have two 90g's and the 55, the two 90's will be freshwater...the 55???? Prob going to be Q Tank.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I have both and they do have their pros and cons as well as areas of interest. If asked to strictly to choose one or the other, I would choose neither as after choosing one side, the other would be calling loudly for me...LMAO!


----------



## matt210g (Apr 24, 2009)

*Getting fresh with my Reef !!*

Hello All,
I am currently absolutely broke !!!
Running a 125G malawi Cichlid tank and just finishing up a 210G reef tank !!!
Also have two red eared sliders in a 120G. 
If it wasn't for the expense then I would be Salty all the way !! The variety of life in the reef is just too appealing to ignore !!!


----------

